# Mms texts not being received on one phone.



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Everytime I send a picture text to my mother. She says it just says downloading and never shows up. She can get picture texts from other people fine. Just like I can send picture texts to other people and they always receive them.

I have a thunderbolt that's rooted with now skyraider 1.3 and changed to that thinking it was the rom I was using. She has a Samsung stratosphere. We both have Verizon as our carrier. I have used the stock SMS and go SMS programs with the same results.

So anyone heard of this and is there a way to fix this.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

I too have the thunderbolt and run skyraider often. I assume you've already checked around in message settings. Mms isn't a known or common issue in skyraider, so I would boot into recovery and wipe cache and dalvik cache, then reboot normally. If that doesn't fix the problem, you could just do a full wipe and flash skyraider again. Could be an improper installation, especially if your recovery isn't up to date. Otherwise, alternate messaging or gallery apps could be the source of your problem. I only ever used stock camera, gallery, and messaging in skyraider and never had that issue. Hope it works out.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent Green Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

It was on my moms phone end. They pulled her sim card then reinstalled it after ten seconds and she can receive my mms and I can get hers. Thanks for the suggestion though.

Sent from the hand of Zeus


----------

